# Controlled hunt results are up



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Woo Hoo!! I got Ravenna arsenal 11-24 Rut time baby!!!


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Sounds great ! the girlfriend drew that hunt last year and we had a good hunt . Got 1 deer and prob. seen 15 . We were right along rt5 to the east of the check in point by about a mile and the best area I have ever had there . The deer numbers I believe are better than they have been in the last 4 to 5 years . Good luck !


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

No luck this year for the wife or me.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Me and grandpa struck out, tried for big duck season hunts and all deer. Have been drawn for both a few times over the past 15 years or so and they have been great hunts. Good luck to the lucky whack em and stack em.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Nothing for me and my buddy this year.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

My son got drawn for mosquito youth gun 12/22 we will be out of town willing to trade on me let me know what you have


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Pm me or text 
330)550-0438


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Still up for trade


----------

